
CSS Fast Nav: Because (perception of) speed matters - bluesmoon
http://andrew.hedges.name/blog/2010/04/09/css-fast-nav-because-perception-of-speed-matters
======
lsb
This is a better experience if the pages load very fast, and much worse if the
pages take a while. If pages take a few seconds to load, then you're checking
the browser's spinner instead of the immediate cues which are (designed to be)
incorrect.

